# Anybody use Sprint Canada (landline/Fido service)?



## r2traps (Jul 10, 2002)

Hey everyone,

I'm moving into a new place soon which doesn't have a landline connected. I've been a lifetime Bell landline customer but was intrigued by Sprint Canada's offers. Does anyone have any experience with their landline/Fido services?

I'm not interested in CityFido as I would like to have both a landline and a cell phone. I'm already a Fido customer with a bill of about $40-45 a month. 

Here is the current landline plan offered:

$19.99 for the first 3 months (regular price after that is $29.99/month and up depending on the features used):

you keep your current home phone number 
you get 911 and 411 service 
you get a regular phone book listing 
we take care of all the details with your current phone company 
there’s no cost to switch your current line 
you’re joining a reliable Canadian-owned company with over half a million customers nationwide 

----------

Here's the Sprint/Fido package I'm interested in:

Ultra Combo with your Home Phone service from $64.95/month
For moderate to heavy usage. A robust plan packaged with value including
300 Daytime wireless minutes and 1000 Evening & Weekend wireless minutes.
3 Wireless Calling Features including: Call Waiting, Call Forwarding, Conference Call.
Your choice of additional Wireless Calling Features. Designed to meet your busy lifestyle, everything you need to stay connected at home or on the go.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

I wish I could get Fido, but I live (apparently) in the boonies. I've some friends in Van with it and they're just loving it.

Out here in the villages, we're still on rotary phones...


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

I've got that combo and I freakin' love it.

I was a Telus customer (landline and seperate cell phone) and my bill was $100 and $55 respectively. Then I switched the landline to Sprint and the bill went down to $60! Then their Fido deal came out so I jumped on that and my combo phone bill is now never more than $70!!

I HATE telus.


----------

